# Your favorite, best skillsawÉ



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

My Porter Cable saw is going to need some major repairs. I`m going to get to fixed but that will take a couple weeks at least.

I like the PC because it is light weight, and generally a good saw.

Before that I had the really olf Black and Decker 8 1/4 super saw cat (magnesium -black&grey) which I liked because of the super fast blade brake. I'm told those were hard on the motor.

What saw do you like as your favorite all round saw?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Makita 5007/5008


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Either a brushless 6.5" cordless, tracksaw, or a miter saw depending on the job. 

I haven't used my corded PC circular saw in over a year, and last time it was to cut for remodel windows where there was a high probability of hitting nails.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Makita 5377MG Magnesium for nice work (cutting doors, etc) and an older Makita hypoid for anything abusive like cutting through nail-y floors. Don't mind using sidewinders, but wouldn't own one. (Well, except for my 18v dewalt, which is only ever used for sheet goods on roofs.)


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Defenestrate said:


> Makita 5377MG Magnesium for nice work (cutting doors, etc)~


I would HIGHLY recommend you try a tracksaw :thumbsup:
Mafell, Festool, Makita, Dewalt, in no particular order. Festool comes with a 30 day return policy, and others might too depending on the dealer. Once you use one you will wonder how you ever got along without one. They will cut doors with no chip out, and are far more accurate. Almost replaces a table saw and they are far more portable. Ask someone who doesn't own one and they will say "ah I don't need one", then ask someone with a track saw, and it will be "I wouldn't want to work without one".


----------



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for your replies, so far. I'll definitely look into the track saw. It might come in handy for some of the woodwork I do.

On the Makita saws. I kind of shied away from considering them. The ones that our guys use on the jobsite are cruddy, reliable, but I can't stand the feel of them in my hand. Probably because they are the entry level saw.

I know our woodworking store will have a lot of options.

Thanks


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Skil HD77, really like it tough machine. As for sidewinders I did really like my milwaukee tilt lok until I broke the blade guard by stepping on it (hard) and decided I needed something tough... Fixed the milwaukee and still have it.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Skil Mag77


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

pm_sup said:


> Thanks for your replies, so far. I'll definitely look into the track saw. It might come in handy for some of the woodwork I do.
> 
> On the Makita saws. I kind of shied away from considering them. The ones that our guys use on the jobsite are cruddy, reliable, but I can't stand the feel of them in my hand. Probably because they are the entry level saw.
> 
> ...


Look at the higher level models. I don't think there is a better sidewinder on the market. I have the good DeWalt as well, which is super light, had a great blade guard and electric brake, but I think the Makita is a better saw overall.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Skil Mag77....:thumbsup:

I grew up on the old all metal 77's.

I just can't cut with anything but a worm drive....

Although I do have a baby Makita around a 5"....great for finish/trim...


----------



## river rider (Dec 31, 2012)

I use same makitas as Eric. Just feels good in my hand & I find them very easy to manipulate to do many things. One handed leaning out overhead, controlled plunge cuts, etc. And I'm not really a big makita guy in general.

It's not what I'd recommend for a concrete crew. They are not the heaviest duty brutes out there. More of a general purpose saw/ full size trim saw in my opinion, but I use them for everything. Demo to trim to occasionally pulling sideways in grinder mode scalping acute angles on bastard jack rafters. 

Depends mostly on what you are used to, what feels right, and what you need from it I suppose.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i like the dewalts,i use mine mostly on a siding cut off table and i like them to have a brake


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

My favourite saw has been the Milwaukee 7 1/4 inch with the movable handle.
Model 6390-20 as found here: https://www.milwaukeetool.ca/power-tools/corded/6390-20

I like it because the handle rolls down to feel almost like a worm drive for crosscutting panels and is reasonably light as well.

I'm on my third one in about 15 years. Dropped one off a roof, dropped a Timber on another one. This one has been around for about 7 years now. Has never needed adjusting. Replaced one cord because it got cut but that was operator error.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I used the soil saw for years, then the Milwaukee, then switched to lightweight dewalt. I used the dewalt for years. Thought it was the greatest. Best handling while I cut. Then I found a used makita 5007, for $10. I bought it. You can always use an extra.

The makita is the best circular saw I've ever used. It fits my hand good. Cuts great and the guard works better than any other. If you are looking at a cordless, that's my recommendation. 

I haven't done alot of new construction lately. Mostly remodeling. I have a dewalt 20v, 6 1/2". It is very light weight and cuts good. Good enough that I can't remember the last time I used a corded saw. For new construction I would go with the makita, but for everything else, the cordless dewalt will win.

Worm drive is a different story, but I've never had much use for them. Used them for a while, but it didn't stick. Now, I don't think my wrist could handle it for long.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Can't seem to edit on my phone. Couple autocorrect errors in there.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

77 if I had to buy a new one.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Peter_C said:


> I would HIGHLY recommend you try a tracksaw :thumbsup:
> Mafell, Festool, Makita, Dewalt, in no particular order. Festool comes with a 30 day return policy, and others might too depending on the dealer. Once you use one you will wonder how you ever got along without one. They will cut doors with no chip out, and are far more accurate. Almost replaces a table saw and they are far more portable. Ask someone who doesn't own one and they will say "ah I don't need one", then ask someone with a track saw, and it will be "I wouldn't want to work without one".


A tracksaw is ***so*** on my list, but it's a big buck item for a wage slave. I do have a ghetto track that the saw rides on/against, so I get by at a quality and time level that suits me for now. (A knife cut on the topside prevents tearout.)


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bosch 1677 or Skil Mag


----------



## river rider (Dec 31, 2012)

Track saws are awesome, but definitely don't do all the things a regular circ can do. (and vise versa) Just two different animals, with a lot of crossover.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

Been loving my M18 Fuel circ saw for the past few months. It's light enough for me and as or more powerful than my 15a hitachi (which is a surprisingly nice saw for the $60 sale price I snagged it for two years ago). On a full 5.0aH battery the M18 cuts faster and smoother than my boss' 15a Milwaukee corded.

The Makitas are nice circ saws for framing, that's all we used for awhile. They definitely take the abuse and keep on cutting.


----------

